
Ask HN: Startup looking for dev partner - skaplun
Hey All,
we&#x27;re a remote startup with a healthy existing client base looking for our last equity partner - a php+js dev who can immediately put in 100-200 hours fixing bugs and standardizing functionality across our product.<p>if anyone is interested please message me
======
jrnfjjfkdk
So what happened with the previous dev? Please don't share only half the story

